# Tasha... update



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tasha*

Tasha is just beautiful!!!
I pray she does well with her treatment and gets a VERY LOVING HOME SOON!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

My prayers are with you!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe Tasha is already home :heartbeat

Enjoyed her bio, good job


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My prayers are with you.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> Maybe Tasha is already home :heartbeat


Ha Ha... very funny!! As much as we enjoy her.... three is our limit! Otherwise I'd have to buy a bigger car and before too long a bigger house!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Great bio. I love her collar! Bless you guys for taking such good care of her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I am love with her and that bio is just fantastic. Where did you get that collar. Lance Armstrong is my hero and would love to get one of those for my Beau.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's a link where you can (could) get the collar, however for some reason the collar is being discontinued. Looks like they only have small ones left. Hmm... wonder why? The leashes are still available though. 

http://store.store-laf.org/ac-2000.htmlhttp://store-laf.org/ac-2000.html


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for fostering.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a love. Tasha is such a sweetheart. I hope that her treatment is curative and that she finds a most special family SOON. Please give her an ear rub from us. We'll be saying our prayers.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww, she is so pretty. She has been so lucky to live with you while she is going through this. My thoughts and prayers are being sent!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tasha is a real beauty!!! We will keep her in our prayers.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Hang tough Tasha!! Get better soon.


----------

